# Free modern classical concert (San Antonio)



## Conservationist

Carter Williams
Music for Viola d'Amore
and Live Electronics










New music for this fascinating baroque string instrument combined with computer generated sounds and visuals, featuring works by Attilo Ariosti, Johannes Fritsch and Carter Williams (who has flown in from Cologne, Germany, where he is an instructor).

August 14, 2009
8:00 PM
Palestrina Hall
University of the Incarnate Word
4301 Broadway

*Admission is Free*

http://www.carterwilliams.us/

Directions: Palestrina Hall right by the corner of Hildebrand and Broadway. Easiest way to get there is to take I-35 to 410 to 281, exit Hildebrand, left at Hildebrand, down the hill towards Broadway, and enter through Incarnate Word gates on left side of street.

http://www.uiw.edu/map/

Building is #17 - you enter and turn right onto the inner campus drive and the Genevieve Tarlton Dougherty Fine Arts Center is the last
building on the corner lot - Palestrina Recital Hall is on the 2nd level.

Flyer (PDF, .5 mb)  (JPG, .5mb)


----------

